# Anybody have any info about Roterbits.com?



## rocket67 (Aug 30, 2009)

G`day Fellas, About a year ago we ordered some Whiteside Router bits from Routerbits.com. They gave us excellent service and we received the Bits in about 6 days, delivered from the USA to Adelaide, Australia. We were rapt.

However our current order has been the opposite. Received Automated Email confirmation of order, but then nothing. After 4 weeks of waiting for the bits to arrive i Emailed a query asking for an explanation, but no answer after a week.

Anybody have any recent experience with them?

Rocket.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Rod,

Maybe a phone call to them would produce better results?


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Rod, if you give up on that order, I have received excellent service from this place.

Whiteside Router Bits: An American made Carbide Router Bit

It appears, he will ship anywhere, but the free shipping will not apply.


----------



## rocket67 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Happy to report the Bits have arrived*

Bob, Thanks for your reply. In Australia - we sleep while you work. But yes, i would have got up about 2AM one morning to give them a call if they did not arrive this week.

It would appear that they received my Email and then sent the Bits. Would have been nice to receive a reply by Email just to let me know the Bits were on the way. But all is well that ends well. Thankyou Routerbits.com

RustyW, Thanks for the info. The particular Whiteside bits that we use are fantastic for making our routered wardrobe door panels. These are the ones -
Whiteside Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net--MDF Stile & Panel Profile Router Bit

Will add your link to my favourites and give them a go next time. Being on the other side of the world we really appreciate the advice from you blokes about where to get our Bits and Collets from.

Rocket.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glad you got it all sorted out with a happy ending Rod.


----------



## woodworkerdave (Nov 27, 2009)

Rocket, 
I got a buddy that is in Sydney and he always orders from Eagle America and has good sucess with them. He says that the delivery is good. I use them here in the states and they have really good bits even their imported bits are good, their other stuff is good to. Tried to give you the link but I am new to the forum and cant put in the link. search for eagle america you can find them. Hope this helps ya out.
Dave


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

There is a "partner" link here on the forum page to EagleAmerica. But, here's a link as well. I've had good results from them as well, I also use, MLCS, Grizzly, Rocklers, Woodcraft and Oak Park. Anymore though, it falls to either MLCS, EA & OP.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/default.asp?sid=routerforum&eid=routerforum


----------

